# كيف يتعامل الخطيبان



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف يتعامل الخطيبان
 
أولا : أحرص على :
 
 1- احرص على عدم إخفاء اى حقائق حساسة خاصة بك عن الطرف الأخر مثل تاريخ الميلاد – شهادات علمية – مرض مزمن – احرص أن تكشف ذاتك بكل صراحة و صدق و وضوح .. قدم نفسك بطريقة صحيحة ( أنى أتجمل و أيضا لا اكذب ) فان أكثر ما ترفضه البنات الشاب البخيل و الكذاب .
 2- احرص على علاقة روحية يتقدمها السيد المسيح يحميها من أي انحراف أو حروب من عدو الخير – قداس و تناول مشترك – تأملات و كتاب مشترك .
 3- الاحترام المتبادل : لا ترفع الكلفة : المشاعر حلوة و لكن بذوق و رسمية : لا تقل ( إحنا خلاص بقينا واحد و و نعرف بعض كويس و أخذنا على بعض ) جميل و لكن لا تنس إنكما لا تزالان اثنين لا تتعدى الخطوط الحمراء .
 4- اظهر مشاعرك بصورة رومانسية : فأجمل ما في الخطوبة المشاعر الرقيقة الراقية الطاهرة .. لا تنس الهدايا الرمزية في المناسبات .. لا تنس كلمات المدح و الإطراء و الإعجاب .. بصدق و بدون مبالغة ( و لا تفعل أصل اللي في القلب في القلب ) غلط .. كل طرف محتاج أن يسمع الكلمة الحلوة .. أظهرها بدون خوف و بلا مبالغة .
 5- احرص على مساحة التوازن بين الاستماع و الحديث فأجمل حديث في فترة الخطوبة هو الذي يدور بين رجل عاقل و امرأة عاقلة . ( مش طرف يتكلم على طول يسمع على طول .... و غالبا ما تنقلب الصورة بعد الزواج ).

 ثانيا : احذر من :
 
 
 1- احذر من الغيرة الزائدة عن الحد : ليه طولت في الوقفة مع فلان أو فلانة لا تخرجي بدون اذنى ؟! احكي يومك بالتفصيل الممل ! مين أصحابك في الشغل أو الكلية ...... خنقتينى .
 2- احذر النبش في الماضي بتفاصيله .. اى أخطاء مادام الإنسان تاب عنها و اعترف بها .. انتهى أمرها ( الماضي ملك صاحبه فقط ، طالما لا يؤثر في العلاقة الحالية ) ( طبعا مش زى مثلا كان متزوج قبل كده !؟ ) ، احذر من الإسقاط : أخطأت في الماضي ( أشوف كل الناس وحشه وافقد الثقة في الطرف الآخر .. )
 3- احذر العقاب الدائم و النقد و التأنيب المستمر ( كل تصرف مش عاجبه كل حاجة في خطا ... بيغلطنى على طول الخط ... )
 4- احذر اى فعل تندم عليه بعد ذلك ... الأفعال و التصرفات العاطفية ا بدون انضباط خطأ .... تذكرا إنكما اثنين و لا أحد له الحق عند الطرف الآخر ... ااجعلها فترة رومانسية روحية طاهرة مع الأتنظام في سر الاعتراف .
 5- احذر : لو اختلفتما في أمر لا تحتكم إلى طرف ثالث إلا برضاء الطرفين و يفضل أب الاعتراف ..
 6- احذر من الزواج السريع ( عريس لقطه نازل من أمريكا أجازة شهر و يتزوج و يمشى ) مفيش تكاليف خطوبة و زواج و جهاز و خلافه غلط جدا جدا .


 أخيرا
 
 
فترة الخطوبة هدفها :
 
 1- دراسة شخصية كل طرف و مدى نضجها .
 2- التأكد من طباعه و عاداته و إمكانية التكيف معه .
 3- مدى تحمل كل طرف للمسؤولية .
 4- معرفة وجهة نظر كل طرف في أمور الحياة العامة و الاجتماعية .
 5- إمكانيات كل طرف ماديا و معنويا و روحيا .
 6- تدبير الماديات اللازمة لتأثيث منزل الزوجية .
 7- تذكر الخطبة : وعد بالزواج و عقد مؤقت .
 8- أما الزواج فعقد أبدى وان واى one way

منقول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

> فترة الخطوبة هدفها :
> 
> 1- دراسة شخصية كل طرف و مدى نضجها .
> 2- التأكد من طباعه و عاداته و إمكانية التكيف معه .
> ...


 
موضوع فى غايييييييه الاهميه
شكرا ليكى يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا ... ومميز

شكرا أختا الغاليه
الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسس رائعة يا كاندي كل الشكر لمجهودك

سلام المسيح*


----------



## toty sefo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا يار يت فعلا كل المخطوبين يستفادوا منه *
*شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غايييييييه الاهميه
> شكرا ليكى يا فندم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك  يا وليم​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ... ومميز
> 
> شكرا أختا الغاليه
> الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اسس رائعة يا كاندي كل الشكر لمجهودك
> 
> سلام المسيح*



شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يار يت فعلا كل المخطوبين يستفادوا منه *
> *شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يباركك*​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------

